# Lyft doesn't give long trip notification = Rejected Ping



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The other day I dropped someone off about 50 miles south of civilization. Uber was giving me no pings but Lyft kept giving me a ride request 25-35 miles further south while I was dead heading back north.

I rejected thing pings of course. I've been burned so many times taking such pings where you get there and the trip is a 1 mile 5 minute trip. On Uber I now occasionally take such pings when I see that 45 minute trip warning. Why does it seem like Lyft only copies Uber when Uber makes a dumb change to the app? And Uber copies Lyft also for dumb reasons? Lyft should give the driver an estimate of ride duration.

Ideally I'd want to know actual destination though.

I'd love to drive 30 miles south to bring someone 80 miles north back to town. I would hate driving 30 miles south to drive someone 2 miles east or even 10 miles south... and depending on the time of the night, maybe even a long trip south I'd not like. I do actually want to go back to town eventually!

Uber's long pickup fee is also helpful. Driving half an hour for a $5 cancel fee or a $3 ride isn't that great, but on Uber at least they throw the driver a few pesos so the driver doesn't take a total loss on even the gas to get there.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft does do 45+ minute notification. I've had a few.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Lyft used to do a ride length estimate for Platinum level... Up until a month ago.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I got swindled into a no notification 45 + minute trip on Thursday. Was in Rockville looking for some quick pick ups for my sign on bonus. Got a quick 3 minute drive from where I was at down Gaither Rd. Of course it was a guy with a suitcase and guy/girl pax with suitcase at end of work hours = getting fornicated with trip to the airport. That area is basically filled with people who are doing travel job commutes and you're guaranteed to be taking them to a hotel if you're lucky or heavy traffic to airport if unlucky.

Ride was basically an hour long due to flooding conditions and should have easily been quoted as 45 min + by Lyft, but I got swindled. Only good part was that since he eventually took me into DC I could get a bunch more short picks ups after the long trip. Next time I'll just remember to decline people in that office area of shady grove until after 6 or 7 o clock.

Luckily since he was Lyft pax he tipped nicely. Uber airport people will make you drive to BWI and not tip a dollar.

Actually, I just remembered that you can see on Lyft where the person is going once you hit arrive so I should have just saw the address and canceled out. I'll do that next time.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Lyft used to do a ride length estimate for Platinum level... Up until a month ago.


And That kinda drives me nutty. Have to be come platinum level before they will show me possible drive times before I accept?! I much prefer that Uber lets me know right now...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah they do the 45+ min notification. However, if it's 44 min it doesn't tell you.

Sometimes the best way to avoid these situations is after you arrive to the destination, ask the pax what town they are heading to. You can also text them or call them in advance. By default I just text. I do not call pax after 11pm. If you find out it's too long just say sorry I have a family emergency and need to be home in the next hour. Do not tell them you won't take it because it's too far or any other reason. Pax are more understanding when they hear the phrase "family emergency".


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah one time I got a 38 min shared trip with a shared rider who got off work in Rockville. Lived out past Dulles towards Herndon. Luckily the traffic wasn't too bad and the shared still paid me more than an uber pool ride would have. She didn't tip, but was super cool and the pay wasn't terrible so can't complain. Then picked up another guy who wanted to go to the Top Golf in Ashburn. I had always heard about that place and hear they're supposed to be opening one up in MoCo MD pretty soon.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft is hiding longer eta to pick a pax up. again i let the timer expire to zero pisses lyft off. but i have noticed pings less then 5 minutes are displayed . i still get the long ride warnings 45 minutes plus.
always let the eta count down to zero if the eta is not displayed. **** lyfts stupidity .


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I'm getting the long trip notification, sometimes the trip is 39 to 42 minutes but that's close enough.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> lyft is hiding longer eta to pick a pax up. again i let the timer expire to zero pisses lyft off. but i have noticed pings less then 5 minutes are displayed . i still get the long ride warnings 45 minutes plus.
> always let the eta count down to zero if the eta is not displayed. @@@@ lyfts stupidity .


edit my acc rating is the lowest ever great job lyft. 25% and falling. will see if i can get it to less then zero lmao. if i do 1 ride a day and refuse 15


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> edit my acc rating is the lowest ever great job lyft. 25% and falling. will see if i can get it to less then zero lmao. if i do 1 ride a day and refuse 15


When you beat this call me...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

New2This said:


> When you beat this call me...
> 
> View attachment 263488


i will see what i can do this week.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Ride was basically an hour long due to flooding conditions


we had that problem in Philadelphia last week.

when I saw the traffic was dead stopped and looked like it wasn't going to move, I told the passenger I would be willing to take you to the commuter train station. I told them I won't sit in stopped traffic for an hour to go 6 miles. had to do it 3 times this one day. one pax understood, one pax said okay no problem and the third pax said they will request another driver.

not Lyft's fault, but
im finished sitting in dead stop traffic. no more.


----------

